# Distortion in Windshield



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I got my new car last week Monday, when I was driving home I noticed some areas looking out looked blurred and distorted. I thought it was my vision and kept driving home. Later in the week while driving at night I once again saw distorted tail lights!! I moved my entire body down 1" and everything became clear again, moved back up and everything became distorted. I really notice this during night,dusk and poor light conditions. 

Would this be something covered by Chevy or am I SOL? The car has 300 miles already. Also has anyone else noticed this on their cars? 



P.S. I already have a scheduled rear window replacement because of non functioning rear defrosters, I'm a little worried about Chevys quality control. I really hope I don't regret trying american cars again...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

while you have your car in getting the rear defroster replaced have them replace the windshield. This is the first time I've heard about a Cruze having a distortion problem in the middle of a windshield. I have heard about this occurring on other manufacturer's cars. Most windshields are made of two pieces of glass with a layer of plastic between them to prevent the windshield from shattering when it gets a crack in the outer layer. As a result many windshields do have a distortion area, but it's usually near the edge and thus out of the driver's field of vision.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CruzeDFB said:


> I got my new car last week Monday, when I was driving home I noticed some areas looking out looked blurred and distorted. I thought it was my vision and kept driving home. Later in the week while driving at night I once again saw distorted tail lights!! I moved my entire body down 1" and everything became clear again, moved back up and everything became distorted. I really notice this during night,dusk and poor light conditions.
> 
> Would this be something covered by Chevy or am I SOL? The car has 300 miles already. Also has anyone else noticed this on their cars?
> 
> ...



Chevy doesn't make glass so lets not beat up a carmaker.

The windshield will be a warranty replacement if you can get the writer to see what you are seeing and, I'm sure you are correct......Over the 45 years I've been buying cars I think I had three bad windshields and with odds like that you know it happens more often than reported.

Regarding your rear defog issue......that vehicle didn't leave the plant untill the glass grids were proven functional.
So, it is likely the glass (inside) was scratched with who know what across the grid.......any scratch opens the grid connection which is only electrically conductive paint strips.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeDFB, 
Let us know if you would like assistance in working with a dealership to get this checked into. We can be reached via private message (include your name and contact information, the last 8 digits of your VIN and mileage, and a summary of this concern). 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Sarah, I plan to visit the dealer this Tuesday to get the parts ordered. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------

